# Adventures in buying the Ruger Gold Label



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

(Circa February 2005)

Bought the Ruger Gold Label SxS English Stock, Friday. Yea, Yea, Paid a little more than I wanted to, the 6% tax doesn't help me much but got it at the price I was willing to pay.

In my other thread (General Shotgun, RGL plentiful) this shotgun is sure drawing a lot of negative opinions. It is wrong to compare it to a $3000 shotgun.

Sure the RGL can be picked a part and I can pick a part any gun with my attention to detail machinist eye, even the $29,000 dollar whatever shotgun I saw in Cabela's the other day or a $800 dollar one.

When buying a gun it all boils down to what you like and how the gun looks to you.
I've been wanting a RGL for three years, ever since I saw it in their catalog. Finally I got to handle one about a month ago, I knew this is what I wanted. The RGL was appealing to the eye, came up to the shoulder nice (even with bulky winter coat on) and pointed with authority. America's first shotgun for decades and Mr. Ruger's last design come true.

I caught wind of mine with a phone call to the local gun shop (these guys are the greatest, have always been good to me), said it arrived Thursday and still in the box. Went down there to see what the deal was (been pestering them forever about the RGL) it was for sale, no one on a list. This was the third one they have gotten.

RGL was new in the box, it's perfectly white carton was not dented any where (perfect), never opened by anyone else, bill of lading still inside, With heart pounding, I was the first to exam it and take the receiver out of the plastic. Not handled by any other customer, that meant a lot to me.

The wood was extraordinary and beautiful grain (didn't even look at the barrels). Examining and cleaning the rest of the shotgun at home, the fit and finish is everything the magazines said (like a Red Label). RGL is lightweight, slim, trim, meant to shoot machine. Just what I wanted for Upland bird hunting on the farm.

Told the owner the story why I wanted it (long story) and told him what I was willing to pay.
He said the price had gone up 20% from the original request (Ruger is finding out production of SxSs are not cheap or easy) and prices will keep increasing (remember the first Red Labels, $480).
Owner had to figure where he stood on price, and we did the calculator thing. Showed me what he needed and we struck a deal, he took my offer. It was the price I wanted (the kicker is the additional tax of $100). The price was still less then the one on the shelf and the Internet.

I am happy with the Ruger Gold Label and it will be used during the Fall Pheasant season. Thanks for reading my story.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

:spam:

5 threads in 1 day on 1 gun? Do you work for ruger or what?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, he is promoting guns that are next to impossible to get. Makes sense to me. Did you stop to think that maybe, just maybe he likes his new gun and everything that goes with it? Oh thats right. Just read your other posts. You dont think.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

faithsdave said:


> Yeah, he is promoting guns that are next to impossible to get. Makes sense to me. Did you stop to think that maybe, just maybe he likes his new gun and everything that goes with it? Oh thats right. Just read your other posts. You dont think.


I was thinking the same thing. I think he is just stoked!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hope you enjoy your new gun Norseman, it sounds like a dandy!! It won't be long and I'll be swinging a double barrel myself, as soon as I get over the semi-auto bug. 8)

Mt, the dude has 139 posts. Not likely to be a spammer, take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I was thinking the same thing. I think he is just stoked!


Oh, the kid likes to come over and attempt to play with the men every once in awhile. Keep in mind he isn't even old enough to have a gun in his hands without adult supervision. :lol:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I guess I kind of know how this guy felt. I received a message from a local FFL holder that orders a fair amount of guns for me. His message was he received my Ruger Gold Label today. Now I have to wait until tomorrow when he is back home before I can get it. Anticipation . . . . . . .


----------

